# Thank you Kerry



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not sure where to post this as I could not find the right spot. 
My DD has been in "moving house mode" for a while. I did confirm yesterday w/her that Kerry's Rescue Raffle prize reached her before the big move & she is holding it for me until we know more about whether or not I may need to go there.
I just wanted to give a big shout out "Thank YOU" to Kerry for her generous giving. I received a Madan brush, sorry not to be able to describe it or post a photo. I am anxious to get my hands on it as I have never had one. :wub:
Kerry, you are always so generous!:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Its so nice to have so many great friends on SM!!!


----------

